
Ask HN: Automatic Bitcoin portfolio tracking app? - dchuk
Unless my google-fu is severely out of whack, I can&#x27;t find any apps&#x2F;web app that can:<p>1) Connect to my Coinbase account
2) Track my holdings and purchases (which are scheduled weekly)
3) Tell me how much overall I&#x27;ve made or lost<p>Does this app exist? I don&#x27;t want to record transactions manually. I&#x27;m playing with Bitcoin, but because I buy weekly and the price is still changing constantly, it&#x27;s difficult to actually track how much overall my net profit&#x2F;loss is.
======
pilingual
Don't know if one exists, but I'm planning to launch one next week.

~~~
dchuk
Killer, anywhere I can keep an eye out for it?

~~~
pilingual
@WealtheeApp

